# Brushless Systems - Ideas?



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey all,
I've been out of the RC world for a few years, getting back into it all of these brushless systems and Lipo batt's are all new to me.
I bought a T4, and want to run a 13.5 spec in it. Any recommendations on esc/motor/batt set up? I will mainly be running on an indoor offroad dirt track.

I'm currently leaning towards havoc pro and ballistic 13.5. 

no clue on the Batt's. oh yeah, what about a good charger for the Lipo too?
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have upgraded our Havoc Pro/Ballistic 540 systems with our new Havoc Pro SC controller---for the same price.

Havoc Pro SC/Ballistic 13.5 Combos

These are great systems for off-road racing---plenty of advanced timing adjustability.



OHrcr said:


> Hey all,
> I've been out of the RC world for a few years, getting back into it all of these brushless systems and Lipo batt's are all new to me.
> I bought a T4, and want to run a 13.5 spec in it. Any recommendations on esc/motor/batt set up? I will mainly be running on an indoor offroad dirt track.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmike22 (Dec 13, 2009)

OHrcr said:


> Hey all,
> I've been out of the RC world for a few years, getting back into it all of these brushless systems and Lipo batt's are all new to me.
> I bought a T4, and want to run a 13.5 spec in it. Any recommendations on esc/motor/batt set up? I will mainly be running on an indoor offroad dirt track.
> 
> ...


For the cost a Mamba Max Pro cant be beat. I use to be a huge fan of Novak stuff but there stuff isnt what it use to be. Im not sure if they are cutting corners or going with cheaper components but they dont last like they use to. People that have the older stuff hang on to it cause it does last forever. But we have been seeing novak speedos go up in smoke at a record pace at our track. And its not just one person is many. I have had 2 of them, a gtb and a havoc pro both purchased this summer go up in smoke and one of our top racers has had 3 in the last 2 weeks go up in smoke. One of them cost him alot more than a speedo. you can buy a brand new Mamba max pro for $110 bucks at alot of hobby shops if they want your business. Novak motors are great but i dont trust there speedos any further than i can throw it. 

I run a fantom ion3 and a mamba max pro and an orion pro stock with a mamba max pro. Both are 17.5 for stock class. For super stock and mod sc class i run 13.5 novak ss with mamba max pro. Works great. Ive ran the same Mamba max pro since April/May and have never had a problem with it. It has close to 300 plus runs on it now.


----------



## bigmike22 (Dec 13, 2009)

OHrcr said:


> Hey all,
> I've been out of the RC world for a few years, getting back into it all of these brushless systems and Lipo batt's are all new to me.
> I bought a T4, and want to run a 13.5 spec in it. Any recommendations on esc/motor/batt set up? I will mainly be running on an indoor offroad dirt track.
> 
> ...


Stop into your local hobby shop, power supplies can vary in price greatly. I picked up a nice inexpensive one at my local hobby shop for about $40 bucks. I can run up to 4 chargers on it no problems. I use 2 of the Triton Jr chargers. I like them cause they are simple and very compact. they do charge pretty quickly also. Nice and inexpensive but works great. 

For batteries i like the Reedy(associated) 35c 5000 mah. I have a few of those and they work great. After several hundred runs on each very little drop off in noticable power. Start with something in the 30-35c range and 3800-5000 mah. Shop around, there are only a handful of battery manufactures so many are identical just a more pricy name from one to the next.


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

_ would not use the havoc my grandson had one with a fantom 13.5 and it went up in smoke after one race I use the novak GTB and a Fantom Ion 13.5 I've had my GTB for two years and never had any trouble with it This combo is used both offroad and oval and I run it in a T4_


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

grunt66 said:


> * would not use the havoc my grandson had one with a fantom 13.5 and it went up in smoke after one race *_I use the novak GTB and a Fantom Ion 13.5 I've had my GTB for two years and never had any trouble with it This combo is used both offroad and oval and I run it in a T4_


_

Our Havoc 2S Spec controller is compatible (only) with motors containing the blue wire sensor---all Novak 540 motors. This compatibility is clearly explained in our product info; running our Havoc 1S, 2S or 3S controllers with any other motors violates the warranty and can easily ruin your esc._


----------



## bigmike22 (Dec 13, 2009)

NovakTwo said:


> Our Havoc 2S Spec controller is compatible (only) with motors containing the blue wire sensor---all Novak 540 motors. This compatibility is clearly explained in our product info; running our Havoc 1S, 2S or 3S controllers with any other motors violates the warranty and can easily ruin your esc.


1) why would you make a esc that only works with your motors
2) still doesnt explain why the gtbs and havoc pros are going up in smoke at record pace.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bigmike22 said:


> 1) why would you make a esc that only works with your motors
> 2) still doesnt explain why the gtbs and havoc pros are going up in smoke at record pace.


To a certain degree all of our escs are optimized to work with our BL motors. But, our Havocs--1S, 2S and 3S---are Novak's affordable systems. By featuring this motor overheating protection, we eliminated a significant source of potential damage to the esc. Less damage = happier customers.

Here is a list of _some_ of the things that can cause your esc to melt down:

...bad battery pack or cell
...burnt motor stator
...weakened rotor
...defective servo (motor)
...def. receiver
...bad connector
...bad soldering

Just about everything shows up as an esc problem. Most melt-downs are not caused by defective escs but all of these other things can burn up your controller.

I don't respond to anonymous acccusations about product issues; customers can PM me directly---both here---and other forums for assistance.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I would buy the havok 1 cell. this past week i started on the pole with a teken in spec mode and the havok started second when the buzzer went off he blew by be like i was stop. we boyh took off at the same time.
thinking of buying on and selling the teken rs


----------



## bigmike22 (Dec 13, 2009)

bojo said:


> I would buy the havok 1 cell. this past week i started on the pole with a teken in spec mode and the havok started second when the buzzer went off he blew by be like i was stop. we boyh took off at the same time.
> thinking of buying on and selling the teken rs


Probably had more to do with gearing than anything.


----------



## legendeli (Feb 7, 2010)

A novak systems have worked great for me. The best bang for your buck by far!!!


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*In my opinion, you can't go wrong with anything from Novak. Been using their products exclusively for 20+ years and never had any problems.:thumbsup:*


----------



## SWATsn1per (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had the Havoc 2S 8.5T Brushless system in my Cyclone S Drifter for the past 2 years. I have not had a single problem out of it. It will do everything I want it to do.


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

This info is great. Thanks.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

+1 to Big Mike, this has been true with the new Novak products at our local race areas also. Ballistics burn up very fast and guys are constantly sending in there havoc pro's. 

Go with Mamba Max Pro or LRP. 
Fantom makes a great motor for the price and honestly the Novak SS motors are great... just with the ballistic line they seem to have made a turn for the worse.
I use to love Novak.. Back in the days with my RC10T and Novak M5


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

JJohnston said:


> +1 to Big Mike, this has been true with the new Novak products at our local race areas also. Ballistics burn up very fast and guys are constantly sending in there havoc pro's.
> 
> Go with Mamba Max Pro or LRP.
> Fantom makes a great motor for the price and honestly the Novak SS motors are great... just with the ballistic line they seem to have made a turn for the worse.
> I use to love Novak.. Back in the days with my RC10T and Novak M5


Thing is
....our SS Pros and the Ballistics share the *same* wound stators,* same* winders, *same* rotors, *same* timing assemblies, *same* bearings, *same* harnesses, *same* assemblers, *same* testers....


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

I realized this when I tore a melted one apart at the track 2 weeks ago.. to see the windings melted.. But isn't the front bearing size different?
Although I did notice the windings are quite a different color in the ballistic from the SS model. Is this a new material.. But regardless... Maybe now since the ballistic model has the timing easily adjustable. (Well it was easily adjustable on the SS just guys didn't know how to do it.) Now they see the label and numbers and crank it all the way up. There will always be new racers that does not realize that the extra speed will just cost you more time.  

We have had some pretty experienced racers have major issues, some are on there 3rd or 4th havoc pro.. I watched one guy throw away his Havoc Pro last week and install his Trusty XBR back in. I can not speak for myself but the smell of burnt ballistics is getting pretty common now.
We realize that you work for Novak and you will defend there products tooth and nail so there is no reason to get into a long winded responses here. These forums are for racers to chat and share there experiences. Good or Bad... Tekin and LRP are not here defending there products.. :wave:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

JJohnston said:


> I realized this when I tore a melted one apart at the track 2 weeks ago.. to see the windings melted.. But isn't the front bearing size different?
> Although I did notice the windings are quite a different color in the ballistic from the SS model. Is this a new material.. But regardless... Maybe now since the ballistic model has the timing easily adjustable. (Well it was easily adjustable on the SS just guys didn't know how to do it.) Now they see the label and numbers and crank it all the way up. There will always be new racers that does not realize that the extra speed will just cost you more time.
> 
> We have had some pretty experienced racers have major issues, some are on there 3rd or 4th havoc pro.. I watched one guy throw away his Havoc Pro last week and install his Trusty XBR back in. I can not speak for myself but the smell of burnt ballistics is getting pretty common now.
> We realize that you work for Novak and you will defend there products tooth and nail so there is no reason to get into a long winded responses here. These forums are for racers to chat and share there experiences. Good or Bad... Tekin and LRP are not here defending there products.. :wave:


those silly electric toys:tongue:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

JJohnston said:


> I can not speak for myself but the smell of burnt ballistics is getting pretty common now.
> We realize that you work for Novak and you will defend there products tooth and nail so there is no reason to get into a long winded responses here. These forums are for racers to chat and share there experiences. Good or Bad... *Tekin and LRP are not here defending there products*.. :wave:


No, Tekin defends their products in the Tekin forums. But true, LRP just doesn't bother.

More people are burning stuff up nowadays because of the advanced timing options on ESCs and the wide timing range on the ballistics. The secret to long life on these components is to use a combo the puts out more power than you need and then don't use all of it.


----------

